# Zazu! Will he change colors?



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got a betta named Zazu. I fell in love with this other blue betta the other day but when I went to buy him the next day he was gone. Earlier today I went to another pet shop and found a betta I thought was blue but they were in cups with blue water. 

Well, he's not blue. His body is a whitish orangish with a light blue fin and dark purple tips. He almost looks pale.















































He's very pretty. I was just wondering if maybe he'll change colors? He has a light hue of blue on some of his back scales on his body and he's pale. Someone else had a betta exactly my color and now there's is turning purple in healthy water. The water he was in was disgusting. Maybe he'll change colors? I don't know.

He's very active and friendly. But he keeps swimming and staring at his reflection I think in the sides and totally ignores the 3 plants and rocks I have. Is there a way to get him to swim through the plants and stop staring at himself?

Also, there's something, I think, on his gills. It almost looks black. Or maybe it's just his gills sticking out a little.

So, questions:

1. Will he change colors?
2. How can I get him to be more intereted in the plants?
3. What is that stuff on his gills, if it's anything?

Thanks! I love Zazu and just wanted to share pictures with a few questions.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

1. I doubt he'll actually change colors, but the colors he has might become alot more bold. If you see a little blue it could defiantly come out more with a proper diet and water changes.
2. I would just give him some time to explore, eventually he will get bored with his reflection and begin to swim around. I had the exact same thing happen with my male. 
3. I really don't know the pics look normal to me.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

1) generally bettas are pretty well set on their colors by a year old, which is the age of most pet shop bettas. i agree that he may become more vibrant. the happier he is, and the more room he has the swim, the brighter he'll become.
2) try different kinds of plants. I like silk ones with broad leaves. Mine like to lie on them. They also seem to like tall plastic grass plants. Gives them a place to nap.
3)see if you can get him to flare with a mirror. You may see those black things on his gills you're worried about come out. If that's the case, they're just part of him. 

i like the last pic. he looks like fire!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

also, regular bright lighting (no direct sun!) can help fish color up. mine turned into little ghosts (see photo section) when i left them in the dark for 2 days.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Lani, your betta Bluey is amazing. Where did you find him? 

The water he was in was absolutely disgusting. He definitely looks pale. I see some scales so I think he might change colors a little...

I'm hoping the little guy will grow on me. I had my heart set on a blue one and I thought he was blue when I bought him but the water just made him appear blue.

He won't flare at the mirror.

I'd hate to say it but is it possible to return him to get another one? I just feel like I bought the wrong fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! He may brighten up a bit after you've had him awhile.I agree with Lanibaby, he does look like fire in the last pic.Mine don't pay much attention to their plants, either, except Jaden. He loves to sleep on his plant and lately he's been resting on the thermometer.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Forget what I said about returning him. I like this little guy. He's very nice and doesn't mess with the other two zebra danios in his tank. A little conceited since he keeps staring at himself, lol... but I'm going to nurse this guy back to health. I think he'll turn out very pretty.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Now how can I get him to notice the food pellets... He won't eat them... but it's his first day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just give him time to get used to his new home. You could name him Narcissus, since he likes looking at himself so much. lol


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Return him?!?! But he's so gorgeous. IBut then again, i guess I'm kind of sick of lookinga t blue ones personally and I have a thing for oddly colored ones.

Haha. Mine ignores his plants most of the time too. It's rather silly. I've had him for a couple weeks and he's just starting to want to spend more time exploring than trying to fight himself.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Clarke said:


> Lani, your betta Bluey is amazing. Where did you find him?
> 
> The water he was in was absolutely disgusting. He definitely looks pale. I see some scales so I think he might change colors a little...
> 
> ...


awww, thanks Clarke! I like him, too. I found him and Crumb both at a local breeder. I contacted her via a local organizational website and she invited me out to come choose some from her stock. 

I'm glad you're deciding to keep him. Don't feel bad about thinking about returning him. We all get buyer's remorse occasionally, even with pets. When I went to pick out bluey, I wanted an orange fish. Then i found an orange one but she told me he had chronic constipation and I was a little nervous about that. Then I saw bluey, who at the time was probably 60% white with a blue butterfly pattern. I was about to pick him out when i saw Crumb, who practically had no color and looked like a little bass. He was just staring at me. He wouldn't take his eyes off me. Finally, I gave in and took the personality over the beauty (Bluey.) I went home with Crumb but I had this sad feeling in my tummy because i REALLY wanted a beautiful fish. However, after 2 days or so, Crumb really started to grow on me. He's so active and sweet and loves to interact and eventually he grew and his colors matured and he's beautiful, too!! However, I still wanted bluey so 2 weeks later I went back to get him. And let me tell you... I didn't even think it was the same fish! He was entirely green and pale, with no white, no blue, nothing. But when I got him home, he colored up and had this lovely white band on his fins. Sadly, the band is going away and he's becoming 100% blue. In both cases, though, I feel like I got some great bettas and I'm glad I took Crumb, too. (Incidentally, he never flares at the mirror, either.) So you never know what you're going to get.. but sometimes it's a wonderful surprise! 

I'm sure this little guy will be your best friend soon. And if you really want a blue one, you can always get a second.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

in reference to his coloring, oncee your fish gets more comfortable with his surroundings he may brighten up a bit... 

as far as getting him to swim through plants give him time, he'll explore!


----------

